# Fans



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was looking at tanks today and on an ebay search these also came up. It's a pump for aquariums to help circulate the water. 

Hydor Koralia Nano Circulation Pump/Powerhead

Do you think these would be safe to use in a terrarium for more air circulation? I think I would need to add some more mesh to the top of it where the bars are farther apart though to make it frog safe.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

No. They will burn up if they are not submerged.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well that's good to know. Do you think this would be better? 

Red Sea Max 3" Cooling Fan Kit

I found it through looking on an orchid forum.

Or has anyone tried this:

http://www.saurian.net/Cooling-Fan-Small.html

I'm assuming that would be safe right even though there's no picture because they sell PDF.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

ncc2015 said:


> Or has anyone tried this:
> 
> Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Terrarium Supplies :: Terrarium Technologies :: Cooling Fan, Small
> 
> I'm assuming that would be safe right even though there's no picture because they sell PDF.


yep it will do fine that's what this is in my viv:

that is hooked up to this:


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

ncc2015 said:


> Saurian Enterprises, Inc :: Terrarium Supplies :: Terrarium Technologies :: Cooling Fan, Small
> 
> I'm assuming that would be safe right even though there's no picture because they sell PDF.


yep that's what this is:


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

doesn't come with the fan controller, just with a ac/dc adapter wired to the fan.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks for posting the pix. ill definitely be adding that for my things to buy. btw are those real mushrooms in the first pic or just a decoration?


----------



## Natures Gems (Apr 12, 2011)

the fan is a great idea. has anyone seen any negative response to the constant sound made by the fan. seems like it would primarily be for larger tanks. i'm guessing it be a little noisy in smaller tanks?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

ncc2015 said:


> btw are those real mushrooms in the first pic or just a decoration?


glow in the dark clay mushrooms.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

addicted2darts said:


> the fan is a great idea. has anyone seen any negative response to the constant sound made by the fan. seems like it would primarily be for larger tanks. i'm guessing it be a little noisy in smaller tanks?


 
the fans aren't noisy at all, not sure where you are getting that from?


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Natures Gems said:


> the fan is a great idea. has anyone seen any negative response to the constant sound made by the fan. seems like it would primarily be for larger tanks. i'm guessing it be a little noisy in smaller tanks?


They're dead quiet, especially at the speeds you would run them at in a viv.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

VicSkimmr said:


> They're dead quiet, especially at the speeds you would run them at in a viv.


my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

I just bought this one yesterday to cool my lights.
EcoPlus 4.5in 112CFM Axial Fan
Seems to be much higher powered than the usual computer fan. I wouldn't use it in a tank however.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

arielelf said:


> I just bought this one yesterday to cool my lights.
> EcoPlus 4.5in 112CFM Axial Fan
> Seems to be much higher powered than the usual computer fan. I wouldn't use it in a tank however.


 
yeah the frogs would get wind burn from that badboy.


----------



## fishtrem52 (Jul 29, 2011)

There was a very good thread about this topic already. Here is the link. I personally went out and built 2 fans with a couple of modifications because I couldn't find all the exact things he used.


DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics
DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics

Here is the other thread to I can't take credit
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/66545-internal-air-circulation.html#post581733


----------



## momkris (Jul 27, 2011)

Whatever you use make sure its covered with screen of some sort. You dont want frog soup. I just use 40mm computer fans. They have been running for almost a year now in my 55 gallon.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

momkris said:


> Whatever you use make sure its covered with screen of some sort. You dont want frog soup. I just use 40mm computer fans. They have been running for almost a year now in my 55 gallon.


yep, yep that's what these are for 40mm dust covers.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

That's exactly what I was thinking using the dust covers for it, it definitely looks cleaner than doing it yourself. I just wanted to see what you guys think of this. 

Aquarium Cooling Fans: Zoo Med Aqua Cool Aquarium Cooling Fan AA-13

Do you think this would be fine mounted on the inside either on the side or to the top?


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

ncc2015 said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking using the dust covers for it, it definitely looks cleaner than doing it yourself. I just wanted to see what you guys think of this.
> 
> Aquarium Cooling Fans: Zoo Med Aqua Cool Aquarium Cooling Fan AA-13
> 
> Do you think this would be fine mounted on the inside either on the side or to the top?


looks like a great product, just curious what the CFM is and DB of the fan as well?


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure but when I was looking through the threads to keep terrariums cool I found this person using it.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...ate-65-gal-viv-w-homemade-cooling-system.html

I hope it can cool it down also by a few degrees because my room in like june/july usually reached up to 85 (our ac is on to 75 but our house has bad insulation and my room is small and upstairs) but now it is currently in the mid 70s.


----------

